# Study permit/work permit?



## crionnacht (Feb 19, 2012)

hi have been accepted to SAIT in calgary on a Petroleum Land Admin cert which has a duration of 4 months,can i apply for a work permit as well as a study permit during the course and after ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

crionnacht said:


> hi have been accepted to SAIT in calgary on a Petroleum Land Admin cert which has a duration of 4 months,can i apply for a work permit as well as a study permit during the course and after ?


I believe you would need a job offer before applying for a work permit.
For study permit you should read Studying in Canada: Study permits


----------



## crionnacht (Feb 19, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> I believe you would need a job offer before applying for a work permit.
> For study permit you should read Studying in Canada: Study permits


I read it but the course i am doing is less than 6 months in duration...


----------



## crionnacht (Feb 19, 2012)

Anyone else in my situation before?I am almost guranteed a job as soon as i have the course completed but i want to do tings 100 percent as eventually i would ike to apply for citizenship in the future...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

crionnacht said:


> I read it but the course i am doing is less than 6 months in duration...


Then I would say the answer is No.


----------



## crionnacht (Feb 19, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Then I would say the answer is No.


Ok,
you see the reason why i wanted to apply for both is there is an advanced cert course which would prove very markatable for me but this would bring me over the 6 month threshold as i would have to do this after the previous course was completed


----------



## canadabliss (Jul 29, 2012)

You do not need a study permit if you plan to take a course or program in Canada that lasts six months or less. You must complete the course or program within the period authorized for your stay in Canada. 

Only a full-time student enrolled at a participating publicly funded post-secondary educational institution can apply for off-campus work permit. 

A Post-Graduation work permit cannot be valid for longer than the student’s study program, and the study program must be a minimum of eight months in length.

Have you thought applying to Canada Working Holiday Visa?

You can live and work in Canada with open work permit for a year and I think you may renew it later on or you could apply for Permanent residency. To qualify for the International Experience Canada programs you have to be a citizen of the Ireland between the ages of 18 and 30. 

Read on my Blog

Canada Working Holiday visa for citizens of Ireland


----------

